# Stanley vs Craftsman quality



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I know that stanley made planes for craftman but is there any difference in the quality? I have an opportunity to buy a craftsman version of a stanley 65 (which is my favorite go to block plane) so I'd love to know if its worth it.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have owned and used a few Stanley made Craftsmans in my working days and they worked fine. The castings may not be as nicely finished as the Stanleys but the irons are fine and with a little fine tuning they are good users.


----------

